# Progesterone support



## MrsMaguire (May 25, 2009)

Hiya,

Hope you don't mind me picking your brains. 

My last consult with my gynae he mentioned progesterone support, but that he more or less didn't believe in it as studies said it wasn't worth prescribing. 

I've been looking into my recurrent early losses and it points to a possibly luteal phase defect, which would tie in with ovulating late and AF starting at normal times. 

My GP isn't comfortable prescribing progesterone support as its not his field. 

Is there anywhere you can get it from without prescription. On googling it I found progesterone cream... but don't think its going to do any good!

xxx


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

No - all the products are prescription only medicines.

You would need to find a doctor willing to prescribe it for you.

If your fertility doctor does not think it makes a difference then you either have to trust them or find a new doctor.  

May be ask for your cycles to be monitored and for your luteal phase progesterone levels to be measured, then they can see if there is a problem.


----------



## MrsMaguire (May 25, 2009)

Hi Hazel,

Thank you so much. 

When I'm pg I get a positive about CD27, they get stronger and stronger then I get a pinky discharge at 4w4d and then full on bleeding 4w5d   

We're thinking of going in for immunes testing, but like DH I'm worried that its a lot of money to spend with no guaranteed results. We're going to use our holiday fund for next year. 

I've got 7 friends and family pg at the moment with a newborn niece too, just so so desperate. 

Thanks again

xx


----------

